# for Ken & Mike



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken and Mike

Here's some shots of the bits we talked about 


========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

Thanks, I really need to break down and get me some extra poly to create better setup blocks. Wood is wonderful but, as Marc Sommerfeld said, it's still alive.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poly is nice for setup blocks, but MDF works as well.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj... you always have the best toys. You sure gave me an idea in those shots of how to label my bits and other misc around the shop with those string tags. I don't know why I did not think of that before. 

THANKS!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

At the woodworking shows they are commonly marked with the string tags, the first time I saw it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nick,

I guess I should get out more


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Thanks, the little white tags save me alot of time,, I take the time to write down what the bit will produce then when I go to use it I don't need to do it all over again  (slot size, how deep it will cut and so on..) and I also put a stop block number/color on it.. 



========


Bob said:


> Bj... you always have the best toys. You sure gave me an idea in those shots of how to label my bits and other misc around the shop with those string tags. I don't know why I did not think of that before.
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

Your right, ploy. is best, you want the setup block dead on every time..
Other wise get the rubber ruler out and use it.,, 

=======


Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Thanks, I really need to break down and get me some extra poly to create better setup blocks. Wood is wonderful but, as Marc Sommerfeld said, it's still alive.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

BJ, do you make those white set up peices or do they come with the router bit?

SB


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Router Bits ??????????*

Guys, Bj doesn't really care for all those bits. He just loves those little boxes. Right Bj?:sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

I do make my own but the ones in the snapshots are from MLCS and are for their bits only the norm ..
The orange one is from sommerfeld tools called a ezset...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set6cab.htm

==========



S Bolton said:


> BJ, do you make those white set up peices or do they come with the router bit?
> 
> SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Right on Dave

They are the best router bit boxes I can find , real Oak and a magnet latch 

I have many of them, that Marc and Donna of sommerfeld tools sent to me 


===



Dr.Zook said:


> Guys, Bj doesn't really care for all those bits. He just loves those little boxes. Right Bj?:sold:


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have always looked at that ez-set and have almost purchased a few times. I just could never pull the trigger. Isn't it like 29.00?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think so, but it will setup 8 dif. bits quick and easy,,,from 5/8" to 1 1/4 thick stock..

=========


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe I will pull the trigger the next time I get something from Sommerfeld. I do like to do things faster.


----------



## Southwood (Jan 3, 2009)

How does the T&G set work, meaning have you tried pulling and replacing each? Are they as repeatable? I have a boat load of T&G to make coming up and might get this set. Looks like a good set.


----------

